# Handgun Antelope 2014



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Filled my Wyoming Area 95 buck antelope tag this morning.

.44 magnum, 240 grain Hornady HP/XTPs at about 37 yards. Shot in the base of the skull. Lights out, it didn't suffer any.

12.75" x 12.250" - OK for a handgun antelope.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Open sight handgun at that. That's a cool way to harvest one of those things. Most of them see you coming for miles so 37 yards is also impressive.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice shot Goob!Looks like dirty Harrys gunThat picture of freak 99 is cool.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats!

How long did it take to get close enough?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That's cool. I wish we had enough big game tags around here to allow for harvesting stuff with a bigger variety of weapons. Pretty good shooting with that revolver for sure.


-DallanC


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice work goob,
One down, six to go. Is that a S&W?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice job you old fart. Your a stud


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Old farts rock. I often see myself becoming one. Hope I can stay cooler than the other side of the pillow like Gooby......killing stuff with pistols and old pump action rifles that no one has heard of and all.------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mtnbeer said:


> Nice work goob,
> One down, six to go. Is that a S&W?


Yes, it is a model 629 Stealth Hunter from the S&W Performance Center. It has a 7.5" barrel and that cool Performance Center trigger job. It'll do 2" from 50 yards using a rest. I practice at 50 and 75 yards. When hunting I use a rangefinder (try to anyway, things happen pretty fast sometimes) and limit my shots to 75 yards.

I've had the gun for quite awhile; since the Stealth Hunters first came out. Bought it for the late Illinois Whitetail Handgun Season but never used it for that. Got the gun at a pawn shop, stole it.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Congrats!
> 
> How long did it take to get close enough?


About 40 seconds. I was out in the oil patch. Some would call it an antelope petting zoo. Southwest Wyoming bowhunters use the "Questar Pipeline Sneak" technique out there. That's where you drive around in a white pickup wearing bluejeans, a khaki shirt, and a hard hat. You can just get of of your truck, slam the door closed and walk right up to the animals with that get-up. If you wear camo and drive one of those ATV thingies you won't have a chance.

.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Wyogood you are an absolute bad ass!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Goob is the pronghorn whisperer. When do we see the guts made into sausages?


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> About 40 seconds. I was out in the oil patch. Some would call it a petting zoo. Southwest Wyoming bowhunters use the "Questar Pipeline Sneak" technique out there. That's where you drive around in a white pickup wearing bluejeans, a khaki shirt, and a hard hat. You can just walk right up to the animals with that get-up. If you wear camo and drive one of those ATV thingies you won't have a chance.
> 
> .


Honestly can't tell if you're joking or not. I know a guy who had a scare crow that was next to a humming bird feeder, and after a few weeks the hummingbirds would rest (very briefly, they don't exactly sit still for long) on the scarecrow's finger between drinks. One night he took the scarecrow down, put on the the clothes, and held that position in the morning. The humming birds landed right on his finger in between drinks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have to agree with Goob on a petting zoo. I have seen areas where you can drive a truck to within a hundred yards of a grazing antelope but try that on a wheeler and they will be off before you get within a half a mile. 

I actually think that Goobs picture is a decoy. Where can you hunt antelope where you don't have to clean them until you get home? :behindsofa: _O\\


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Goob is the pronghorn whisperer. When do we see the guts made into sausages?


Soon



.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fishreaper said:


> Honestly can't tell if you're joking or not. I know a guy who had a scare crow that was next to a humming bird feeder, and after a few weeks the hummingbirds would rest (very briefly, they don't exactly sit still for long) on the scarecrow's finger between drinks. One night he took the scarecrow down, put on the the clothes, and held that position in the morning. The humming birds landed right on his finger in between drinks.


Cool story fishreaper, and no, I wasn't joking.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I have to agree with Goob on a petting zoo. I have seen areas where you can drive a truck to within a hundred yards of a grazing antelope but try that on a wheeler and they will be off before you get within a half a mile.
> 
> I actually think that Goobs picture is a decoy. Where can you hunt antelope where you don't have to clean them until you get home? :behindsofa: _O\\


Actually the animal is gutted in the pics at my house. Also the animal has been hosed off clean, inside and out, for the photo-op.

On antelope and most deer (some deer are just too big to drag out whole) I never cut the pelvis or the sternum out in the field. I "ring" the butthole and pull the rectum out with the guts. I cut the diaphragm, reach up into the rib cage, cut the windpipe and remove the heart and lungs. Less than 10 minutes and I'm done. Little, if any, dirt gets on the meat.

It's the only way to do a deer or antelope you have to drag out. Make sure you have a pocket full of Bandaids though. :sad:

The cut in the antelope's belly is from the penile sheath up to the sternum ONLY. So when I drag the animal out it ends up clean as a whistle.

As soon as I get the animal to the truck I put one or two frozen gallon milk jugs of water inside it's body cavity for transport.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Goob is the pronghorn whisperer................................


Uh.....yeah...antelope are complicated. Ya have to wrap your head around it, think like an antelope.



.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Good stuff goob! One of these years we gotta team up and hunt sumpin'!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Way to go Goob! Nice Antelope!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice, handgun kills are a challenge. I shoot my bow way better than I shoot my pistol.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats! . goat with a wheelgun is something to brag about.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

have you ever seen an antelope that has 4 horns? i was visiting a ranch down in Ten Sleep, Wyoming and the rancher showed me the skull of the buck he shot last year. it had an extra little set of horns the size of a doe's behind the main set of horns. I had never seen that before.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The one my wife just shot had a little third horn growing on his nose.-------SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

they are weird critters.


----------

